# Tribute Bands



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

According to statistics on the Canadian Tribute Band Website as of *September 12, 2013* there are* 264 Tribute Bands*.ed. 

http://www.canadiantributebands.com/frames.html


If you had a choice, what tribute band would you want to start or join?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

BTO

[video=youtube;S13DozOsAu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13DozOsAu8[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Ugly Ducklings.

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;vUuTvLMAoCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUuTvLMAoCA[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> BTO
> 
> [video=youtube;S13DozOsAu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13DozOsAu8[/video]


That was just way, way better than I expected.

Kudos to both guys for losing a ton of weight and sounding great after all these years. I saw BTO back in the day. As I recall the opening act was Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band.

It was a great night.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jimsz said:


> If you had a choice, what tribute band would you want to start or join?


*The Eagles* - all I need is a Don Henley, Joe Walsh & Tim Schmit. I've got Glenn Frey covered.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Something fun and different like _Weezer _or something of that ilk perhaps. Call yourself _Hacker _and make sure to cover "Hashpipe" - everybody'll get the joke...

In all seriousness, I'd prolly be stoked to do something like a _Clash_ tribute. Don't see too many of those kickin' around and the material is both worthy and interesting IMO.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

gtone said:


> Something fun and different like _Weezer _or something of that ilk perhaps. Call yourself _Hacker _and make sure to cover "Hashpipe" - everybody'll get the joke...
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd prolly be stoked to do something like a _Clash_ tribute. Don't see too many of those kickin' around and the material is both worthy and interesting IMO.


There's an all female Weezer cover band in Toronto called "Sheezer".


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ramones!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's a good one.


sulphur said:


> Ramones!!!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience. Unfortunately, I look most like Noel.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that a Doug & the Slugs tribute would be a lot of fun - and I can't imagine that it's already been done.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Duran Duran


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I am in a Tom Waits tribute band, started not so long ago.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the 80s i was in a tribute band that did a priest show, a sabbath show and ac/dc show. costumes and all. if i was gonna do it again? i need to rewind 30 yrs first. once i figure that out, then monster magnet, suicidal tendencies from 88-92, jane's addiction. currently, if i had a wig and a les paul , i could fake fake warren haynes for about a half a dozen or so mule songs. i'm at least as fat as him.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Willie Nelson, first I'd have to lose about 40 lbs. let my hair grow longer, change the colour of my hair to dirty white, get an old classical guitar and beat the crap out of it. When we occasionally played truckers bars I could do real mean Wille on half a dozen songs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't see me playing in a tribute band, simply because I'd get bored. If I'm doing covers I want a bit of a variety.

I almost jumped into a well established Pink Floyd tribute but after considering playing Floyd all night for every show I bailed.

I might consider doing a slpit tribute, say, half the night Floyd and half Supertramp, but even that wouldn't allow me to get my AC /DC out.

Even as an audience member tributes seem just a bit fan boyish to me. It's just in my mind, but there seems to be a distinction between paying tribute, and being an impersonator.

Having done sound for many Elvis impersonators (they prefer Elvis tribute Artist) something about it leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I would probably prefer a cover over tribute. More variety.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think some of us have different ideas what a cover band is, and what a tribute band is.
for me
a tribute band brings you someone else's entire show - the look, the moves, the live quirks, a reasonable facsimile of the gear, the right tones, and how the show itself would be conducted. for me, my judas priest tribute band had me doing k.k. downing's parts while the other guy did glenn tipton, etc. i wore a costume nearly identical to my character, i copied his moves, played the same guitar, the whole 9. our set lists were either exactly the album, or a copy of a show we attended. same with our ac/dc show, i did the malcom spot. with the sabbath show, i did geezer butler for the last half of the show because the real bass player would be drunk by then. the other guitar player did tony's part. but different outfits, hair, guitars, backdrop, etc. 


i was also in a cover band. we played a little of everything, but we played it our way, had our own look and our own way of doing a show.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> .. my judas priest tribute band had me doing k.k. downing's parts while the other guy did glenn tipton ..


Was the band you were in called Izod by chance?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i think some of us have different ideas what a cover band is, and what a tribute band is.
> for me
> a tribute band brings you someone else's entire show - the look, the moves, the live quirks, a reasonable facsimile of the gear, the right tones, and how the show itself would be conducted. for me, my judas priest tribute band had me doing k.k. downing's parts while the other guy did glenn tipton, etc. i wore a costume nearly identical to my character, i copied his moves, played the same guitar, the whole 9. our set lists were either exactly the album, or a copy of a show we attended. same with our ac/dc show, i did the malcom spot. with the sabbath show, i did geezer butler for the last half of the show because the real bass player would be drunk by then. the other guitar player did tony's part. but different outfits, hair, guitars, backdrop, etc.
> 
> ...



And there are some who find a path in between those examples.

Other than costumes I do very faithful renditions of the songs. That's the distinction I see between tribute and impersonation. I just don't pretend I'm Ritchie Blackmore when I cover DP.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Oates & Garfunkel. I want to be Oates. Just need to find a black guy to be Garfunkel.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I can't see me playing in a tribute band, simply because I'd get bored. If I'm doing covers I want a bit of a variety.
> 
> I almost jumped into a well established Pink Floyd tribute but after considering playing Floyd all night for every show I bailed.
> 
> ...


Good friends of mine Play in a very successful Tribute Band. They keep it very generalized to "British Invasion". Their approach is they can select anything from the Hokiest 60's Herman's Hermits song, to an Ass kicking Who medley. They wear a lot of the British Garb costumes and been together for 14 years. Their approach has a virtually unlimited source of songs to choose from, which keeps things pretty fresh and interesting to the players, keeping up tempo song selections.

They Market themselves very well and seem Keep busy all the time.

I've got to hand it to them, they seem to have a good formula.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

urko99 said:


> Good friends of mine Play in a very successful Tribute Band. They keep it very generalized to "British Invasion". Their approach is they can select anything from the Hokiest 60's Herman's Hermits song, to an Ass kicking Who medley. They wear a lot of the British Garb costumes and been together for 14 years. Their approach has a virtually unlimited source of songs to choose from, which keeps things pretty fresh and interesting to the players, keeping up tempo song selections.
> 
> They Market themselves very well and seem Keep busy all the time.
> 
> I've got to hand it to them, they seem to have a good formula.


Agreed, that is a brilliant formula.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, that's something I could do and it's not far from my idea of a split tribute. I could do a set of an artist's material if I loved it, but not an entire night, and it would have to be an artist with more of a musical identity than an "image".

When you're doing Floyd or Supertramp, you don't worry about hair, makeup, costumes et cetera.

I'm not knocking tribute bands. I just wouldn't want to be an impersonator.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Yup, that's something I could do and it's not far from my idea of a split tribute. I could do a set of an artist's material if I loved it, but not an entire night, and it would have to be an artist with more of a musical identity than an "image".
> 
> When you're doing Floyd or Supertramp, you don't worry about hair, makeup, costumes et cetera.
> 
> I'm not knocking tribute bands. I just wouldn't want to be an impersonator.


I hear what your saying Milkman about Impersonations. Ironically, I have another friend that is in a Queen tribute. He actually has the "role" of Freddy M. The rest of the band Role plays as well. It would not be my thing either. For me personally, It's just to corny. 

It would be very dissatisfying to know that most everyone paying admission is there to compare and judge you to whoever you are trying to portray. 

Or am I just Missing something here...?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to start up the age old debate, but I guess i'd rather play in a quality cover band than a lame assed all original band.

Whether it's covers, originals, or a combination, it's the quality that matters to me.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ramones!!!


I was in a Ramones cover band for a couple of weeks back in high school. We never even played a show but I still have fond memories of it.

There's someone advertising on the local kijiji trying to find a Mick Mars for a Motley tribute band. I haven't bothered replying. I can nail the guitar parts but I'll never look anything like him.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Don't take this as a knock against anyone else's preferences, but I would rather chew tinfoil than play in a typical cover band.


In a way, I kinda agree with that, mostly because there are so many typical cover bands. But, I guess the key is to find the happy medium between what people want to hear or dance to and what is interesting and fun to play. And, like Milkman says, the quality is an important factor.

- - - Updated - - -

On our last gig, we did a Peter Gabriel tune that got us a lot of cheers and applause, and interestingly enough, quite a few folks had never heard the tune before, but really enjoyed it. It made me think about a Genesis/Gabriel tribute band, but I'm just not sure there would be a lot of interest in that.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jimsz said:


> It made me think about a Genesis/Gabriel tribute band, but I'm just not sure there would be a lot of interest in that.


I saw a Genesis tribute band back in about 1985. They were quite good. It was "early" Genesis, so at the time I didn't recognize most of the tunes, but enjoyed it nevertheless.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Not to start up the age old debate, but I guess i'd rather play in a quality cover band than a lame assed all original band.
> 
> Whether it's covers, originals, or a combination, it's the quality that matters to me.


I just like playing quality bands. Full stop.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was thinking of a "Billy Ray Cyrus" tribute band but I can't see playing "Achy Breaky Heart" all night.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I was in a Ramones cover band for a couple of weeks back in high school. We never even played a show but I still have fond memories of it.
> 
> There's *someone advertising on the local kijiji trying to find a Mick Mars for a Motley tribute band. I haven't bothered replying. I can nail the guitar parts but I'll never look anything like him*.


with the wig, makeup and leather, no one will know the difference. go for it, could be fun!

Theres used to be a show on Canwest about a year ago about tribute bands...they would follow around 2-3 of them per episode, to auditions, gigs etc. Was a pretty good show, but I guess a bit of a niche. A lot of the bands were Canadian. I remember a Police episode and a Rush episode.

Im a child of the '80's. I think itd be fun to do a Def Leppard tribute or something like that.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Was the band you were in called Izod by chance?


were called "bottom's up" at first, because the original guitar player wanted to do a van halen thing with me as the michael anthony. then they realized my singing was for shit. so we called ourselves "fate". for me, even the malcom young back ups of ac/dc was hard. eventually the band split and we picked up another drummer and guitar player and just did covers of 70's rock stuff. after i left the remnants became a new band and were on a show called "tink's vid dream" several times.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I'd rather play in a quality cover band than a lame assed original band.
> I'd rather play in a quality cover band than a lame assed cover band.
> I'd rather play in a quality original band than a lame assed original band.
> I'd rather play in a quality original band than a lame assed cover band.
> ...



Don't you mean hypotheticalband ! 

More seriously speaking. I appreciate a good cover band. For me it reminds me of 13 years if classical piano ( which Btw gave me the majority of what I know now about music, any God's gift of talent). What it reminds me of is that rendering another's idea (when they themselves were gifted) is a life lesson worth learning. 

I personally prefer the exploratory version of music. Relying on the listening side of things. Ear training gymnastics are my cup of tea these days. I'd say though that if I could dedicate more time to a performing band, we'd still have arranged tight parts but I'd say 1/3 of the show would be jamming (not one chord stuff, but stuff that explores. Key changes, tempo changes ect). 

I've been fortunate to meet some stellar players with strong jazz formation who like groove and dynamics. It's been super fun. 

I saw rain (Beatles impersonation) 9.8/10 they were. Fab.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Was the band you were in called Izod by chance?


Haha...I remember them...One of the regulars at RnR heaven, nags head north, Gasworks and larrys hideaway back in the day. Along with Kid wikkid, The White, killer dwarfs, Sye and a dozen others. Fck I miss those days.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Diablo said:


> with the wig, makeup and leather, no one will know the difference. go for it, could be fun!


Even with a wig I could never pass for Mick Mars. I have bigger tits than his 2nd wife did.


----------

